# sweet corn wine



## dknowlton (Jul 30, 2012)

has anyone here ever tried making sweet corn wine? if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## Bartman (Jul 31, 2012)

dknowlton said:


> has anyone here ever tried making sweet corn wine? if so, how did it turn out?



I haven't, but isn't that called moonshine? or does it have to be distilled to be moonshine? Either way, I love sweet corn, but I have a hard time imagining the fermented version having much (good) flavor.

Maybe you could "oak" it with a few corn cobs


----------



## dknowlton (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah, shine is a distilled corn whiskey but that's grain corn as opposed to sweet corn. the fermentation process is the same but you run it through a still to get the high octane stuff. I'm just thinking that sweet corn might make an interesting wine. the sweetness and flavor of good sweet corn could make an interesting flavor. I might give it a shot and let y'all know how it turns out


----------



## southlake333 (Jul 31, 2012)

dknowlton said:


> yeah, shine is a distilled corn whiskey but that's grain corn as opposed to sweet corn. the fermentation process is the same but you run it through a still to get the high octane stuff. I'm just thinking that sweet corn might make an interesting wine. the sweetness and flavor of good sweet corn could make an interesting flavor. I might give it a shot and let y'all know how it turns out



Interesting maybe but pleasant...I just can't see it...lol. I LOVE me some corn but it just doesn't sound like something I'd want to drink fermented.


----------



## dknowlton (Jul 31, 2012)

lol...I understand but thought it might be an interesting experiment to try. but I'm only gonna go with a 1 gallon batch so I don't tie up a big carboy


----------

